# Hen or Roo??



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

My bosses chicken seems to think this could be a Roo? She/he is roughly 5 months old. We think could be more or less. Thanks in advance


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'd say too but I'm no expert!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I'd say hen. Just intuition, though.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

That's a roo. In the last picture you can see the saddle feathers.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Actually, looking closer, you can see the saddle feathers in all the pictures, not just the last one. That's a little pullet beside him though for sure.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh dear  
Thank you for your help.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

that is a lemon cuckoo rooster
good looking boy too
i have 1 that looks just like him


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Is it a cochin? I'm trying to become more familiar with breeds I don't have. I would have guessed orpington but the feathered feet threw me off. I'm trying to use my own brain instead of google.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

He is a lemon mille fleur, a lot lot smaller breed than Orpington. But does look similar. 
Thank you piglet, it's a shame they won't be able to keep him 
He hasn't crowed yet but in last 2 weeks is top of the pecking order & very dominant over the young lemon pullet, so I'm guessing it will come soon.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Sarah10Chickens said:


> He is a lemon mille fleur, a lot lot smaller breed than Orpington. But does look similar. Thank you piglet, it's a shame they won't be able to keep him  He hasn't crowed yet but in last 2 weeks is top of the pecking order & very dominant over the young lemon pullet, so I'm guessing it will come soon.


I always thought Mille Fleur was just a color. Like Mille fleur D'uccle or mille fleur Swedish flower hen. Mille Fleur means "a thousand flowers" I think and looks like a deep orange or reddy brown with each feather ending with a black crescent and a silver or white wing tip. Kind of how with a Lavender orpington... Lavender is just the color and orpington is the breed. Unless I'm totally wrong and mille fleur is also a breed. In his case his color is lemon cuckoo (and a very nice one at that, very clear barring) but I'm still not sure of the breed. Bantam breeds always throw me off.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

It's not my chicken, & I dnt have any like that one, that's what I was told it was. But yes would make sense to be a bantam as they small.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

& yes bantam breeds throw me! I dnt know about them at all! X


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i say it's a lemon cuckoo orpington 
because it has lemon baring


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

It's much to small to be an Orpington. I have 2 that are same age & are almost treble the size x


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Thinking about it I think she said a pekin ...


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Sarah10Chickens said:


> It's much to small to be an Orpington. I have 2 that are same age & are almost treble the size x


there are also bantam orpingtons

but the feathers on the feet make me think it's a cross


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I just went back and looked at your pics again, I love that gray colored hen in the background. I probably just made a fool of myself because, it's not gray but I don't know Lavender or something like that. But she's beautiful none the less.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

That's Betty! I say the grey one! They are my bosses so I am not too familiar with them. Plus I've only had chickens myself for 3 months. Which all seem to still be pullets! Thankfully!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Well she is definitely not ugly Betty! Lol. Do you know what breed she is?


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

A pekin bantam, Assuming lavender pekin bantam.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Im jealous! Lol she is beautiful! My girls are coming outta a very hard molt so some are still looking kinda skraggly. By Spring they will be beautifully feathered and not so ugly betty too.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

My 10 are all born this year & my first chickens so I have that to come! My buff oprington look beautiful at the moment but I'm sure will moult heavy soon enough


----------

